# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Trầm mặc phố cổ Hội An - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

*Didau.org - Được công nhận là Di sản văn hóa thế giới từ năm 1999, đô thị cổ của tỉnh Quảng Nam vẫn bình lặng và rêu phong cổ kính, bất chấp lượng khách du lịch đổ tới đây ngày một tăng.*

Dưới đây là bộ ảnh chụp Hội An những ngày tháng 8 vừa qua:

*Hội An trong màn đêm:*










*Và khi ngày lên:*



Ngõ nhỏ trong phố cổ.



Ngõ nào cũng sâu hun hút.



Một cửa hàng trong phố.





Chuông trong Hội quán Dương Châu.



Hoa giấy là loại hoa được ưa chuộng tại Hội An.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Kêt mỗi con vespa . vác ra ngoài đường phóng đi 1 đoạn thì tung hết bánh

----------


## sacpin

con Vespa này mà bán giá bằng con SH bây j đấy bạn ạ

----------


## dung89

Phố cổ về đêm lung linh quá

----------

